# Illinois clinics



## ducky1987 (Oct 28, 2018)

Anyone here use a clinic in Illinois for TRT?

I found a few in Chicago and one in Peoria. Called two in Chicago and the guys were super pushy demanding I got blood work done that day within the next several hours. Ended up finding out they are good friends but have different clinics. 

The guy in Peoria said I had to become a member and pay 300 and something down and 140.00 per month.

I figure there has to be better options. I’d even be willing to go to St. Louis if I have too. I’m a hour north of St. Louis


----------



## Spongy (Oct 28, 2018)

dude, STL is rotten with TRT clinics...  Roids flow like water in the gym too.  Everybody juices in STL.


----------



## ducky1987 (Oct 28, 2018)

Spongy said:


> dude, STL is rotten with TRT clinics...  Roids flow like water in the gym too.  Everybody juices in STL.




Makes sense. 

Any recommendations on which one to contact? 

If not, I understand.

Its only a hour away, so I have no problem driving. I just want someone who is legit and will help me out by starting with blood work and going from there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2018)

brett hull was on the jewz


----------



## Spongy (Oct 28, 2018)

No recommendations for ya.  They are all the same, they will all try sell you shit you dont need.  They all could care less about your actual health.

I get my RX from my primary care physician.


----------



## ducky1987 (Oct 28, 2018)

Spongy said:


> No recommendations for ya.  They are all the same, they will all try sell you shit you dont need.  They all could care less about your actual health.
> 
> I get my RX from my primary care physician.




ahh, I understand 

Thanks though


----------



## Viduus (Oct 29, 2018)

Spongy said:


> No recommendations for ya.  They are all the same, they will all try sell you shit you dont need.  They all could care less about your actual health.
> 
> I get my RX from my primary care physician.



Very true but if you’re a willing buyer.... er, you get stuff?


note: their vitamin c is way better then any other vitamin c pills because it’s formulated by a “doctor”.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2018)

you should have no issues in Chicago, tons of places.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 30, 2018)

$140 a month is pretty reasonable for a trt clinic. If I could get it that cheap here, I might not be managing my own trt.


----------



## ducky1987 (Oct 30, 2018)

I ended up contacting Mantality Health Clinic in south county St. Louis. They are 50 minutes from me. I go in next Wednesday for the first visit. They said if I want lab work done that day they have no problem doing it. I can't eat after 12am. Appointment is at 9am. They are going to bill my insurance (blue cross blue shield) and see what they cover. They said blue cross blue shield usually works with them and they don't see it costing me much. Once labs come back they will sit down with me and go over everything. If everything checks out they will give me tips/advice etc.....if things don't check out they will discuss options.


----------

